# Recommendations?



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Anyone really happy with the lighting they have over a 10 gallon? 

I have a 10g moderately/heavily planted tank, and am trying to grow a flatter H.C. carpet - but it keeps growing up instead of out! (I planted it in tiny little clumps hoping it would come together) 

I'm using a 20" coralife CF fixture (dual daylight 6700/10000k bulb) That is rated for 28 watts... 

I think I need more light intensity and I've been looking around at fixtures online. 

Does anyone have a similar setup and light fixture they are really happy with? Recommendations would be appreciated! Thanks!

BTW: I'm using ADA aquasoil and doing injected CO2 and PPS pro fert regimen.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

I have 20" 40W Current USA fixture over my 10g. So far this has done well. This tank only has moss so I don't know how it would do in your tank. BUT, good thing is you can place two of these on top of a 10g. That should produce enough light.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the regular hood that comes with the tank. I've put to screw in lights that have worked well. I have put aluminum foil behind them for reflectors. You could also paint it white, which would be a better reflector. It's a cheap fix!  Here are the bulbs I use. They come in different wattages. I use the one marked 75watt which is really 16 watts. You can google the name of them and find lots of places online to buy them.


----------



## wmsvn (Oct 22, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I have the regular hood that comes with the tank. I've put to screw in lights that have worked well. I have put aluminum foil behind them for reflectors. You could also paint it white, which would be a better reflector. It's a cheap fix!  Here are the bulbs I use. They come in different wattages. I use the one marked 75watt which is really 16 watts. You can google the name of them and find lots of places online to buy them.


I did the same thing for my 10G too. Using the bulb I bought from Lowes. The plants seem to be happy.


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

Wow! Cheap and Effective? Is it too good to be true? Maybe I'll give this a shot. Thanks again Texgal - you have been really helpful!


----------

